

"It's like Twitter. Except we charge people to use it." - Chirag
http://www.27bslash6.com/p2p.html

======
lotharbot
It's hilarious, but of dubious origin. Simon Edhouse says it's fake[1]. I have
no reason to trust him, but I also don't have any reason to trust David Thorne
(and DT is known for pranks).

[1] <http://www.naymz.com/simon_edhouse_864677>

~~~
getonit
While it proves nothing, I have had the misfortune to have met a couple of
people who act almost identically to the everyday Edhouse, and, on an off-day,
exactly like the rather more extreme Edhouse as presented by Thorne. The two
personalities are perfectly consistent with each other, in my humble
experience. It's not a million miles from Calacanis.

I'm leaning towards 'exaggerated for comic effect', as opposed to 'exactly as
it happened' or 'made up'.

------
dotcoma
and he will sell it for 40 million bucks, and then will send him a postcard
from his "yaght". LOL.

------
gojomo
Funny, but a dup of [dead]ed prior submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=962280>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=989448>

